# Electrical outlets and Granite backsplash, how?



## AtlanticWBConst.

This is more of an electrical question....in other words, an electrician (which I am not) can help you. Try asking this in the Electrical forum, there might be something creative that can be done.

Only thing I can say is, if you haven't cut the holes into the granite backsplash yet....try putting the outlets above them instead of in them.

Otherwise, by the sounds of it, you would have to open up the wall areas above the existing outlets and reset the depth of the boxes so the sockets match the depth of the granite backsplash surface.


----------



## HWPipes

The trick (which our electrician told us before the granite was cut) is to have the holes in the granite cut to the outside dimensions of the outlet box so that you can attach the recepticle on top of the granite to the screw holes in the outlet box using longer screws. You may have to get oversize cover plates, depending on how big an opening was actually cut. If it is not too late I recommend using black recepticles/cover plates if your granite is dark, such as Uba Tuba.


----------



## links

*corret*

I agree with this response"Only thing I can say is, if you haven't cut the holes into the granite backsplash yet....try putting the outlets above them instead of in them."

But I think it will be good idea to check out this website that has tricks and photos related to your topic specifically...

http://www.JustKitchenBacksplash.com

check it out.


Kathy White


----------



## billinak

I ran into the same thing tiling my kitchen wall. I installed a blue plastic outlet box that will accept a "box extender", which I attached after the tile was done. The box extender will adjust to a range of depths and seems to hold the outlet securely in place. I got it at Home Depot, but I'm sure you could get it at other places also.


----------



## NHBuilder

I just built a new home and we have granite countertops and back splash. I worked closely with the granite installer and the electrician and this is what we did.

the wires are left loose, taped and the power shut off. Once the granite is installed, a "WORK BOX" electrical box is put in, these boxes have little "wings" that expand and grip the back side of the granite. Then the outlet is reconnected. Quite simple actually.

Be careful and use and electrician if its required in your state.


----------



## jbob

HWPipes said:


> The trick (which our electrician told us before the granite was cut) is to have the holes in the granite cut to the outside dimensions of the outlet box so that you can attach the recepticle on top of the granite to the screw holes in the outlet box using longer screws. You may have to get oversize cover plates, depending on how big an opening was actually cut. If it is not too late I recommend using black recepticles/cover plates if your granite is dark, such as Uba Tuba.


This is standard practice in our area. The ears of the switches
and receptacles rest on the granite. Attachment is made
with longer screws.


----------

